# Alter Brennerpass (Pista del Sole)



## salatbauchvieh (27. Februar 2012)

Ist das hier der "alte Brennerpass" und kann er jetzt schon offen sein?

Frage da ich am 23.03. von München Richtung Italien radeln möchte und habe in der Bike die  Pista del Sole  entdeckt. Diese wäre wenn der alte Brenner offen ist komplett fahrbar,....oder?

Gruß das Salatbauchvieh


----------



## Hofbiker (28. Februar 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ist das hier der "alte Brennerpass" und kann er jetzt schon offen sein?
> 
> Frage da ich am 23.03. von München Richtung Italien radeln möchte und habe in der Bike die  Pista del Sole  entdeckt. Diese wäre wenn der alte Brenner offen ist komplett fahrbar,....oder?
> 
> Gruß das Salatbauchvieh




Servus,

Hier hast du den Link für die Webcam im Wipptal Viel Spass beim radeln und viel warme Kleidung mitnehmen! 
http://www.wipptal.at/de/urlaub-in-tirol/aktivitaeten/webcam-obernberg.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ist das hier der "alte Brennerpass" und kann er jetzt schon offen sein?


das ist die ganz normale brenner-bundesstrasse. die ist immer offen, ausser in ausnahmefaellen. 
allerdings wirst da nicht grad schwitzen und der verkehr dort ist auch nicht ganz ohne.

auf der ital. seite haben sie die alte bahntrasse zum radlweg umgebaut. soweit ich weiss
ist der mind. bis bozen durchgaengig. sollte deutlich besser als die strasse sein. ob da 
geraeumt wird halte ich eher fuer fraglich.


----------



## kroun (28. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> das ist die ganz normale brenner-bundesstrasse. die ist immer offen, ausser in ausnahmefaellen.
> allerdings wirst da nicht grad schwitzen und der verkehr dort ist auch nicht ganz ohne.
> 
> auf der ital. seite haben sie die alte bahntrasse zum radlweg umgebaut. soweit ich weiss
> ...



das ist fast zu 100% ein Radeweg... frisch geteert und ende märz sicher "sauber"
dass man vom brenner (1.400 mt) bis runter nach Brixen (600 mt) nicht in Schwitzen kommt, muss ich vehement verneinen


----------



## dede (28. Februar 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> das ist fast zu 100% ein Radeweg... frisch geteert und ende märz sicher "sauber"
> dass man vom brenner (1.400 mt) bis runter nach Brixen (600 mt) nicht in Schwitzen kommt, muss ich vehement verneinen



Absolut richtig! Von Sterzing bis Brixen gibt's ein paar heftige Stiche, da will ich nicht unbedingt wie bei einer Norpolexpedition eingepackt sein v.a. wenn einem auch noch heftiger Südföhn ins Gesicht bläst......
Allerdings ist der Radweg mittlerweile praktisch komplett geteert, auf dem Abschnitt zwischen Innsbruck und Gardasee fährst besser mitm Renner als mit nem MTBike!! 
Wenn du dich an Uli's Streckenführung orientieren willst, dann kann man die Strecke v.a. auch von München bis Garmisch, aber auch weiter nach Seefeld/Innsbruck z.B. noch viel schöner (inkl. einiger guter Trails!) optimieren....


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2012)

das mit dem schwitzen war eher auf den verlinkten track und die jahreszeit bezogen..........
deswegen ist da auch eine leerzeile, bevor der absatz ueber den radweg kommt. 
aber eigentlich isses mir egal, ob wer schwitzt oder nicht


----------



## dede (28. Februar 2012)

Hab ich auch so verstanden ehrlicherweise, war nur so ne schöne Steilvorlage - nix für Ungut!!!


----------



## kroun (28. Februar 2012)

die strecke vom Brenner runter wird oft unterschätzt...
wir haben viele Gäste, die auch mal a bissl radln wollen: dann leihen sie sich von uns ein rad, steigen in den zug und fahren nach sterzing um es dann gemütlich von dort bis brixen rollen zu lassen... die wenigen die es überhaupt schaffen, berichten von qualvollen strapazen, unüberwindbaren steilstücken und einer gefühlten strecke von mindestens 100 km.


----------



## fatz (28. Februar 2012)

ja ja ich schon oefter italiener am handy von den unglaublichen strapazen ihres nachmittagsspaziergangs schwadronieren hoeren.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (28. Februar 2012)

Danke für die Antworten. 
Wußte nicht das die Bundesstraße immer offen ist. 
Bzgl Schnee/Kälte mache ich mir keine Sorgen, hab alles dabei was man für warme wie auch kalte Tage braucht.
@Dede, mit unbekannten Trails ist nicht immer so easy mit dem Anhänger. Und wenn es ans tragen geht muss man alles doppelt laufen, da gibt es dann doch schönere Dinge...

Gruß datt Salatbauchvieh


----------



## fatz (29. Februar 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Wußte nicht das die Bundesstraße immer offen ist.


na, die ist an maximal 2 tagen im jahr zu. aber dann ist da richtig party


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tiroler1973 (29. Februar 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> die strecke vom Brenner runter wird oft unterschätzt...
> wir haben viele Gäste, die auch mal a bissl radln wollen: dann leihen sie sich von uns ein rad, steigen in den zug und fahren nach sterzing um es dann gemütlich von dort bis brixen rollen zu lassen... die wenigen die es überhaupt schaffen, berichten von qualvollen strapazen, unüberwindbaren steilstücken und einer gefühlten strecke von mindestens 100 km.


Naja, aber übertreiben muss man auch nicht.


----------



## Rumbo (29. Februar 2012)

Servus,

zum Brenner rauf würde ich über die alte Römerstraße fahren:
http://www.bikemap.net/route/216106
Die führt über kleine (allerdings teilweise steile) Straßen vom Inntal bis nach Matrei und dürfte im März auch frei sein (vorausgesetzt, es gibt keinen Wintereinbruch mehr). Von dort musst du dann aber über die Brenner-Bundesstraße bis zum Brenner rauf.

Gruß,
Rudi


----------



## dede (29. Februar 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Das ändert natürlich ein bißchen was an meiner ursprünglichen Aussage, trotzdem kann man viele Abschnitte noch schöner gestalten


----------



## Kasparow (29. Februar 2012)

fatz schrieb:


> ja ja ich schon oefter italiener am handy von den unglaublichen strapazen ihres nachmittagsspaziergangs schwadronieren hoeren.


 
Lass mich raten, die sind gerade am Ende des Forstweges aus ihrem Fiat Punto ausgestiegen und haben noch 300 Meter bis zum Almgasthof? Oder waren das die Italiener aus dem Fanes-Hütten-Taxi?


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. Februar 2012)

@ Rumbo; Danke, die Strecke sieht gut aus und spart wohl einiges an "Autonerven". Und das beste, es gibt direkt an der Route bei Ullwald den Pfadfindercampingplatz, hoffe der ist für jedermann offen. Mal anrufen.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (29. Februar 2012)

Und in Judenstein gibt es auch noch einen, na das passt sich doch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## salatbauchvieh (3. März 2012)

Noch eine Frage an die Leute die die Gegend ja scheinbar gut kennen.

Bis zum/über den Brenner ist nun geklärt,da wird die Strecke von Rumbo genommen. 
Nun die nächste Frage....Ist die Straße nach dem Brenner über Dosso, Riobianco, Sarentino bis Bozen a) anfang April normalerweise fahrbar und b) wie ist da das Verkehrsaufkommen?

Danke


----------



## kroun (4. März 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> ..
> Nun die nächste Frage....Ist die Straße nach dem Brenner über Dosso, Riobianco, Sarentino bis Bozen a) anfang April normalerweise fahrbar und b) ...



versteh ich nicht...
Dosso kenn ich nicht...
Riobinaco ist "Weißenbach" und befindet sich im Ahrntal (ist nicht in der Nähe des Brenners)
Sarentino heißt in Südtirol Sarntal


----------



## salatbauchvieh (4. März 2012)

Hallo,

hier mal die Strecke die ich meine. Die Route ist nur für die Richtung/Gegend gedacht. 

Gruß SBV

Hm, irgendwie stehe da nun andere Ortschaftsnamen.


----------



## tiroler1973 (4. März 2012)

Also an den Schneemassen in Südtirol kann's wohl nicht scheitern.


----------



## Bonsai6219 (4. März 2012)

Hallo, diese Strecke führt über das Penserjoch (über 2.200 m) und ist aktuell geschloßen (Wintersperre). http://www.provinz.bz.it/verkehr/produkte/verkehrsbericht-text.asp?type=2
Je nach Wetterlage wird das Penserjoch mitte/ende April geöffnet.

Grüße


----------



## ]:-> (4. März 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> Ist das hier der "alte Brennerpass" und kann er jetzt schon offen sein?
> 
> Frage da ich am 23.03. von München Richtung Italien radeln möchte und habe in der Bike die  Pista del Sole  entdeckt. Diese wäre wenn der alte Brenner offen ist komplett fahrbar,....oder?
> 
> Gruß das Salatbauchvieh



Hehe, cool, habe genau das auch im Kopf. Gefährt noch unbekannt, bzw. je nach Zeitbudget.

Für München bis ins Inntal bin ich auf die "Via Bavaria Tyrolensis" gestoßen. http://www.via-bavarica-tyrolensis.com/ Imho klingt die sehr gut für eine schnelle, autoarme Anreise. Allerdings läuft die wohl teils auf normalen Forstwegen (?) und ist damit bestimmt noch eine ganze Zeit unter einer fetten Schneedecke.

Ist das nicht genau das gleiche Problem mit der "Pista del Sole" vom Stanciu? Zumindest für den Teil nördlich vom Brenner?


----------



## dede (5. März 2012)

"Via Bavaria Tyrolensis" gestoßen. http://www.via-bavarica-tyrolensis.com/ 

Ist ebenfalls natürlich eine (etwas spannendere) Variante zügig ins Inntal zu gelangen. Allerdings auch die in meinen Augen nur suboptimal gegen eine recht spannende Routenführung mit einigen Trails wie folgt: Muc Fürstenried-Buchendorf-Würmtal-Leutstetten-Percha (durchs Moss)-Starnberg-Pöcking-Ilkahöhe-versch. Weiher oberhalb Bernried-Seeshaupt (hierher ggf. auch per Schiff ab Starnberg, fährt wieder ab Ostern)-Trail zum Gartensee ("Lindenallee")-Lustsee-Ameisensee-Lauterbacher Mühle-nördl./östl. um den Fohnsee rum-Iffeldorf-Antdorf-Rieden-Koppenbergweiher-Habach-Forsthaus Höhlmühle-Aidlinger Höhenweg-Riegsee-Egling-Murnau (wenn du noch etwas Zeit investieren willst umrunde einfach den Staffelsee)-Murnauer Moos-Schwaigen-Eschenlohe und entlang der versch. Loisachvarianten nach Farchant. 

Zwecks Schnee: der schmilzt dir derzeit auf unter 1.000m buchstäblich unter den Skiern respektive den Stollen weg. Sollte das die nächsten 3-4 Wochen so weitergehen dürftest du bis auf 1.200/1.300m Seehöhe kaum mehr Probleme mit Schnee und Eis haben


----------



## isartrails (5. März 2012)

kroun schrieb:


> salatbauchvieh schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Nun die nächste Frage....Ist die Straße nach dem Brenner *über Dosso, Riobianco, Sarentino bis Bozen* a) anfang April normalerweise fahrbar und b)
> ...


Ja, klingt nach "GOOGLE und wie er die Welt sah..." 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Penserjoch ist halt ein Straßenpass, kann im April offen sein, muss aber nicht, entscheiden die Straßenverkehrsämter.


----------



## salatbauchvieh (16. März 2012)

Also hab mal die Tour so wie ich sie bis Italien fahren werde zusammengeklickt. Wo immer ich einen Radweg finde werde ich natürlich auf diesem fahren. Ab Italien fahre ich je nach Sehenswürdikeiten die mir die Touristeninformationen mitteilen. 

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmsrotlfuegwmzpi


----------



## isartrails (17. März 2012)

salatbauchvieh schrieb:


> http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=kmsrotlfuegwmzpi


Ich hätte mal ne Gegenfrage: Was soll denn das Ganze eigentlich werden?

Versteh ich das recht, Du planst eine Radferntour und keine Mountainbiketour?
Du willst von München nach Modena, verkehrsarm zwar, aber nicht unbedingt kreuz und quer über die Berge?

Für sowas gibt's doch zuhauf Radreiseführer im Buchhandel.
Das hier ist halt nicht unbedingt das richtige Forum für sowas.

Wie hier schon festgestellt wurde: von München kommt man einigermaßen verkehrsarm auf der Via Bavarica-Tyrolensis an den Achensee und ins Inntal, dann den Innradweg entlang und über die Ellbögenstraße zum Brenner. Auf der italienischen Seite gibt's die Ciclovia del Sole, einen Radweg durchs Eisacktal, Etschtal und Vallagarina bis Trento und Verona. Dann ebenso auf Radwegen nach Mantua. Den Rest durch die flache Po-Ebene fährst du einfach der Nase und Beschilderung lang.

In Fernwege- und Radtourismus-Foren findest du auf einen Blick die richtige Literatur. Das mit dem Selberklicken hättest du dir sparen können.

Deine Tour über den Monte Bondone (steil, unnötig und  eine veritabele Giro d'Italia-Prüfung!) ist etwas unausgegoren. 
Ich hab gelesen, du hast einen Anhänger? Damit willst du auf den Monte Bondone fahren??? 
Entlang des Gardasees auf den Uferstraßen ist das Radfahren ohnehin verboten, besonders die Westuferseite mit ihren langen Tunneln ist der sichere Selbstmord.
Ich hoffe, im Anhänger ist kein Kind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wuerope5 (19. März 2012)

Wetter heute:
15 cm Schnee und 0 Grad am Brenner - sollte bis Ende der Woche aber wieder geschmolzen sein.


----------



## on any sunday (19. März 2012)

Verbot für Räder auf der Gardasee Uferstraße? Seit wann? Die Westseite ist allerdings wirklich nur was für Selbstmörder.

Die Poebene ist das ödeste Stück Italiens, nimm den Zug nach Modena.


----------



## kroun (19. März 2012)

*jeder *tunnel ist für biker/radfahrer lebensgefährlich


----------



## salatbauchvieh (19. März 2012)

Erneut erst mal danke für die Antworten.

Konnte wirklich nirgends einen Hinweis für das Radverbot finden, werde aber den Hinweis das es am Westufer gefährlich ist sehr ernst nehmen und auf das Ostufer ausweichen oder evtl. sogar den Gardasee nicht anfahren. 

Und nein, im Anhänger gibt es keine Kinder oder Haustiere. 

Und ja es gibt viel Literatur und wenn ich mir die jedes Mal kaufen würde, würde ich mir keinen Urlaub mehr leisten können. Noch dazu kommt es auf den Reisen eh sehr oft dank örtlicher Angaben zu anderen Routen und Reiseziele. Diesbezüglich interessiert mich ja auch nur der erste Abschnitt in den Bergen. Und zu diesem Abschnitt habe ich hier alle Antworten erhalten, was mich zu dem Schluss kommen lässt das ich hier nicht im ganz falschen Forum bin. 

 allerdings habe ich mir doch zum Garmin die Papierkarten für Südbayern gegönnt. Den Rest gibt es bestimmt wieder in den Touristenbüros für umme.


Und nun wird weiter gepackt denn es geht bald los und dann kann mich die Arbeitswelt für vier Wochen abschreiben

Gruß das Salatbauchvieh


----------

